# Montreal skyline night shots - C&C appreciated



## bigtwinky

Took these a few nights ago. 
Would love to get some C&C and any tips or things to do different / try

Thanks for looking 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.


----------



## Sirene

Bonjour Pierre, 

1 is so gorgeous, can't believe it's actually Montreal 
How did you achieve this ?


----------



## justashot

i'm very new to photography, but those look so good.
funny thing is i was planning on going downtown Toronto and get some pics.

Do you mind telling me what settings you had.


----------



## bigtwinky

the second pic is like a sepia with more contrast.  I dont do presets in Lightroom, its all minor tweaks.  there is also vignetting and such.


using a tripod, 100-200 ISO, Aperture priority mode with an aperture from f/8 - f/16, letting the camera decide what shutter
then some adjustments (under 2 mins) in Lightroom


Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Sirene

bigtwinky said:


> the second pic is like a sepia with more contrast. I dont do presets in Lightroom, its all minor tweaks. there is also vignetting and such.
> 
> 
> using a tripod, 100-200 ISO, Aperture priority mode with an aperture from f/8 - f/16, letting the camera decide what shutter
> then some adjustments (under 2 mins) in Lightroom
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments


 
I think you meant the first pic is like a sepia.

Were you in Longueuil ?


----------



## bigtwinky

No, I was on the island, along the bike path right under the Bonaventure, near the Lachine canal area.


----------



## dtzitko

Wow, this is awesome. That skyline reminds me a lot of St. Louis, Missouri. I think it's the bridge on the right side of the image that does it. 

Normally, I don't like the starburst look, but I think it is perfect here. It's not overwhelming. Very well done I think, and that sky...IT'S SO BLUE! Beautiful.


----------



## Sirene

Oh and the vignetting is very subtle, love it.


----------



## Mersad

Awesome. Both of them. Slightly love the color-one more, because of the reflections. Otherwise, they are both phenomenal.


----------



## bigtwinky

The colour one seems to be preferred by most! 

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Sirene

bigtwinky said:


> The colour one seems to be preferred by most!
> 
> Thanks for the replies


 
Well I simply adore the first one, it's on my desktop background, gotta rep my city


----------



## ocular

#1 Nice how the bridge brings depth into a original picture.
#2 The city is the main focus right ? But the bridge is distracting me and on the very far left between the tall tower and the smaller buildings it's a gap to me. I'd crop this to bring focus to the city skyline more.


----------



## spfrge

Hello Bigtwinky,

I was wondering if I may use your excellent B&W Montreal Skyline image as a background image on my twitter account?

I've added it to the twitter account for demonstration purposes and await your reply.

Manuel Fernnandes (@manuelsblog) | Twitter

Thank-you


----------



## pgriz

Pierre, another local photographer did the same shot from the same location (I've been there myself) early in the morning just before dawn - the skyglow from the east makes the faces of the buildings light up beautifully.  Unfortunately, I'm usually asleep at that time, so that is a shot that I'll be dreaming about, in both senses of the word.

On the other hand, the new condos being constructed between Wellington and Smith may completely alter the sightlines we used to have.  So your shots may be documenting the scene that was.

Uhoh.  That was a zombie thread, brought back to life.


----------



## MikeFlorendo

Nice shots I think I like the B & W one the best. They do seem a tad dark.  Lots of black areas.  Wondering what it would look like a half stop brighter and possibly a full stop brighter?  You may have to tone down the highlights though if you go a full stop.


----------

